# Morning Star Charter out of Ocean City...



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Headed out tomorrow morning on the extended black sea bass trip. It's been a while since I've been on a boat trip. Really looking forward to it. My last trip was on the headboat out of bunky's...it was a dismal trip that sent me home empty handed. _(no fault of the crew though...tough times last year....I've periously filled a cooler with them)_Anyway, I'm looking forward to tomorrows trip. I'm debating on trying to use my own tackle, or just renting their stuff. Meh, we'll see.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You will not find a better headboat than the Morning Star. Capt Monty Hawkins and 1st mate Tucker are the best of the best. If you're not sure of your tackle rent one on board. All their reels are Shamano spooled with 40# Power Pro. I've got spots 1 & 25 (my favorites - left corner) booked for Wednesday the 22nd. You're going to have a ball.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

a little detail on the trip? i m off tmr, was thinking about going PLO, or maybe join you if it is still open


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here you go: http://morningstarfishing.com/index.htm


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Richard, its their "long day" sea bass trip. Boat departs at 6am, returns at 4pm. $124 for the trip. Rod rental is $7. They request you be there by 5:30am. Bring your own lunch, drinks (no alcohol), cooler and ice. Spots are still available, as she rattled off numerous spot #s that were open. I got spot # 20


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Good times will be had providing the weather cooperates. The long trips give you an oportunity to use some hammered spoons and swim baits in deep water. I like my pink storms. Sea bass are in with the occasional cod and tog. Can't wait to hear how you do.
BTW: I usually rig my rods during the trip out. To my pleasant suprise, I found my rods rigged and ready! Needless to say those mates worked and earned a nice tip from me!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MetroMan said:


> Bring your own lunch, drinks (no alcohol), cooler and ice. Spots are still available, as she rattled off numerous spot #s that were open. I got spot # 20


*FYI,* each person is allowed one 6pk off beer and it must be in cans.


----------



## trevor (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope the bite picks up for you! Lately the sea bass bite has sucked big time because they are focused on spawning.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

trevor said:


> I hope the bite picks up for you! Lately the sea bass bite has sucked big time because they are focused on spawning.


How recent? Was on the MS 2 about weeks ago. Bite was good then.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Well everyone told me what a great charter boat the Morning Star is...and fortunately, it lived up to its name and hype for me yesterday! 

I prepared the night before by making myself a huge SAMwich to last me the entire trip....








Salami, bologna, pepperoni & cheese...yumm yumm! I cut that bad boy into 5 pieces and was good to go.

I hit the road at 2am after not getting to bed till around 11pm thanks to my daughter. But I was excited to be doing some boat fishing, so the adrenaline made the drive doable. I set the cruise control at 8 over, and eased on down the road. I got there early, as did another guy. We chatted at the dock for a bit. 

The boat was scheduled to depart at 6am. We were all there early (instructed to arrive at 5:30am), so Monty headed out 15 minutes early to get a jump on the trip to the wreck sites. The ride to the location was about 3 hrs. I hate that part...it feels like an ETERNITY getting there. Good thing I stopped for dramamine in Easton. Around 9am, Capt Monty was getting the boat anchored up atop location #1. Bombs away!

People immediately began catching fish. Good sign. Small black sea bass began coming over the rail. Along with the sea bass were a bunch of bait-stealing cunner fish (aka strawberry bergall). I was getting hits, but I missed my first few. After a few minutes, I began catching. I can't remember how long it was, but it wasn't before long till I had a keeper in the cooler. This first spot was a great location for me, as I was pulling out some decent sized sea bass. Unfortunately we had to move, because there was a lobster boat working the area right where we were. The big ass ocean, and it wasn't enough room for two boats. Monty took us to another spot not far from there. People were catching, but the rate was much slower. 

A big spark of excitement came when a dolphin fish swam by on the prowl. This thing was BEAUTIFUL!! One of the mates threw an artificial at it, and the fight was on! This was exciting to see. The mahi jumped numerous times, and did a couple of tail walks. And this was just a baby, at around 26". I can't imagine what a big one would be like. Monty tagged the fish, and returned him to the water. After a while, we went back to our first wreck location. And again, the bite was on!

After a while, my left forearm cramped up severely from reeling in fish. I've never experienced this. The cramp was so severe that my middle finger was pinned to my palm....all while trying to reel in a fish. I had the mate help me land the keeper bass, while I stretched out my finger and forearm. I think I was getting dehydrated. Its so much excitement out there, I never really felt thirsty. I was sipping gatorade every now and then, but maybe it wasnt enough. 

The other side of the boat was catching quite a few cod as well. The short ones were tagged & released. There were a few keepers. I was hoping to catch one. I was consistently outcatching the guys on my side of the boat when it came to keeper bass. I was watching them fish, and I came to a few conclusions. First was the bait..we were all using clams. On the ride out in my conversations with one of the mates, they stressed to me how important fresh bait was. The clam has two parts...the foot, then the soft gut-like part. The soft part is what the fish want. I used the foot to hold the clam on the hook, and I positioned the gut part near the point of the hook. If the gut part was stolen by small fish, the entire clam was tossed and rebaited with fresh bait. I saw some guys sending hooks down with just the clam foot. Not gonna cut it. I also noticed some guys using one clam at a time. Thats great...for the smaller boys. I loaded the hooks with 3 and sometimes 4 clams. A meal fit for the hog bass. 

Speaking of hooks, one guy next to me was using circle hooks. At first tap, he would try to set the hook. He missed a LOT of fish. What worked for me was after feeling the initial tap, I'd slowly raise my rod tip. THUNK!! This often resulted with my rod tip pointing straight down to the ocean. SAMwich on! I'm not sure if I would've been trying to set the hook so hard with circle hooks. It took a few misses for me to get adjusted to how the sea bass were biting. After while, I was missing less and less. There was definitely some strategy involved with this bottom fishing. Luckily I was able to kinda figure things out. I offered my advice about ignoring the first tap and slowly coaxing the bite before setting the hook, my advice was rejected with "nah that don't work!" One guy next to me ended with 3 or 4 black sea bass, the other guy ended with 2 bass, a keeper tog, and a couple of strawberry bergall.

After the bite slowed down at this spot, we went to yet another spot. Monty worked to keep us on the fish. After a couple of drops and re-baits, I got a MONSTER hit. I thought it was a double header. Turned out to be on HOG of a sea bass. This fish looked like a damn dinosaur! Huge fins, pretty blue coloration...man oh man. As I boated the fish, he spit out two little crabs. The expanding swim bladder pushed them out. Guess what I baited one of my hooks with? yep. As SOON as my bait reached bottom...WHAM!! My bottom rig was absoltuely SLAMMED! I knew this wasnt a sea bass. It turned out to be a keeper cod!! That thing hit like a damn freight train. It hit the clam though...I thought something would hit the crabs. I was so happy to get a keeper cod. It was just under 24"! Before headed back Monty stopped ant another location to try to get us more fish...this was depite it being time for us to head back. We left the dock early, and returned to the dock late. That speaks volumes for this operation. Oh yeah, it was only like 14 of us on the boat fishing!

I ended the day with 11 black sea bass, 1 cod, 3 cunners, and 1 ling. 


















Look at this HOG!








The sponge is there for frame of reference. This is next to a 24" cod. 









I totally forgot that when the boat launched, I entered the pool for the biggest fish. My HOG won the pool, a nice purse of $75!!! My cod was not the biggest though...would've been cool if I won both pools. Biggest cod was 26". (biggest fish pools are done by weight, but I remember the cod's being measured when caught to ensure legality) On the return trip, I watch the mates fillet everyone's catch. I took note of their technique, and replicated it later that night when I got home. Here are some pics, since mytmouse always likes to give me $hit for my knife skills...lol









































Tonight we're having beer battered cod for fish & chips. I vacuum sealed the sea bass fillets.











When we got back to the dock, the guy from "Coastal Fisherman" magazine was there to take my picture. I'll be on the lookout for that.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice catch Metroman! Congratulations on winning the fish pool. Sea bass & especially the cod are some tasty fish.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Excellent Langston  Your filleting skills are improving greatly !! Glad you took the opportunity to go on the Morning Star too , just cant beat Monty 
Thanks for the report !


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the report! I'm looking hit that boat soon for sure. What rod/reel setups were most people using?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks guys,

BigWill,

I rented their equipment. A heavy action 7' rod, what looked to be 34-40lb braid w/mono leader tied with 2 dropper loops. 8oz was used, I saw a couple of people using 6. 2/0-3/0 hooks. It was about 50/50 with conventionals & spinners. 

For $7, it was easier to just show up with just a cooler.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Metro Man I'm so glad you were able to experience percision fishing with Monty. Now you need to book a spot later in July for flounder. No one does it better than Monty & his crew.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice report! Glad you had a good time. I will be sneaking out sometime in the next few weeks. Waiting for the temps to cool down a bit. I HATE seabass fishing with snotty, salted-up clams in 90 - 100 degree heat. I don't care how many towels and wetnaps you bring you just feel gross all day. Plus how the heck do those swarms of flies get out there 30 miles from land???? The older I get the longer my list of required comfort items gets.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

What size sinkers were you all using? ??


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Earl, we used 8oz. I saw a couple of people using 6.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

MetroMan said:


> Earl, we used 8oz. I saw a couple of people using 6.


also did you use seabass rigs or plain top/bottom rigs with what size hooks??


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> Thanks guys,
> I rented their equipment. A heavy action 7' rod, what looked to be 34-40lb braid w/mono leader tied with 2 dropper loops. 8oz was used, I saw a couple of people using 6. 2/0-3/0 hooks. It was about 50/50 with conventionals & spinners.


^lol^


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Earl, where you at now days?

I tie my own rigs out of 30-50 lb florocarbon. Two dropper loops, and a loop on each end.
I might tie up 20 for a trip, If I get snagged, and lose a rig, easy on and back to fishing.
Earl, you would like a trip out on the Morning Star.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

dena said:


> Earl, where you at now days?
> 
> I tie my own rigs out of 30-50 lb florocarbon. Two dropper loops, and a loop on each end.
> I might tie up 20 for a trip, If I get snagged, and lose a rig, easy on and back to fishing.
> Earl, you would like a trip out on the Morning Star.


Dena i want to start fishing for cbass & fluke/flounder. im CROAKERED out !!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Beer battered cod.



















Baby formula goes well with it..yummm









I was surprised at how much meat that cod yielded. Once you cut those fillets up into decent sized pieces, you get a decent spread. I got 15 nice sized chunks from the cod. Good lord that meat was so white and flaky, and the beer batter had a nice seasoned crispy crust. Good eats.

The cunner (strawberry bergoll) was really good too.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice detailed report !!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Now that's a meal fit for a king. The cast iron skillet makes a big difference when frying fish. Everyone who fries fish, chicken or french fries should have at least one 12"er. I even take mine on vacation.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

A trip with Monty is worth the extra cash. You get plenty of elbow room and always catch fish (wink).....lol We might have to put together a group trip of P&S folks. 
Glad you had a great trip and congratulations on winning da pool!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Big Rad said:


> A trip with Monty is worth the extra cash. You get plenty of elbow room and always catch fish (wink).....lol We might have to put together a group trip of P&S folks.
> Glad you had a great trip and congratulations on winning da pool!


Rad a P&S trip would be great. We tried to get one together a few yrs ago. If I remember correctly about 15 said they'd go but when it canme to paying to reserve a spot we ended up with 4. I'm in for a trip. We can car pool from Angler's which I've done a few times. They don't mind. I've got room for 3 with their coolers and gear. Just pitch in for gas and the increased toll @ the bridge.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

MM, What a good trip. Taking a trip on the morning star is still on my list. That dinner looks great.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

earl of DC said:


> Dena i want to start fishing for cbass & fluke/flounder. im CROAKERED out !!!


Earl, You not at the V any more?

C-bass is a fun trip, almost guaranteed to catch something, and the Ocean is a beautiful place.
Can't go wrong with Monty.
Only the trip is 2-3 hours drive to get to OC, vs 1/2 to 1 hour for the bay.
A change of pace is good.


----------

